# Paying in another currency than GBP.... Better option



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi,
I am not currently undergoing tx overseas (was lucky to be successful here), but regularly have to send money to Russia. Anyway, I have found a good option for doing this via a personal FX account with an FX dealing company. It works out MUCH cheaper than doing it via a High St bank, and for the Euro 5,000 I recently bought, I saved about £250, plus the £40 bank transfer fee, so is a much better deal, and I know in this game, every little helps!
If anyone is interested in paying their clinic in this way, please let me know and I'll pass on the details (I'm not on commission, BTW!)
Good Luck!
Jane


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Janis

It would be great if you can pass on the details please.  I've just paid for my last cycle to Kiev via Bank transfer and was a bit peeved that the clinic expected me to pay all the bank charges even though they wouldn't accept any other method of payment (card etc).  I've still got to pay for my snow babies storage so every penny saved is well worth it.  Thanks so much.

Nics xx


----------



## susiewoosie (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi, I've just had treatment in USA.
I found the best way was to pay via bank transfer £25 for $9000 and takes a few days then for smaller amounts I used a credit card that does not charge for overseas transactions - I think the Post Office do a similar one. Then a FairFX prepaid card for spending money when I there. I saved about £1000, a huge amount.
Good Luck


----------



## maria152 (Jun 8, 2015)

If anyone is struggling to find a good reliable low-cost company to make international money payments in Euros or US Dollars, have a look at a new company called The Currency Account . com they are only charging 0.5% to send £ into €/$. We have used the service already and would definitely recommend it - best exchange rates we could find after much shopping around and great customer service I hope this is helpful. They offer market exchange rates on travel money and next working day delivery.


----------

